# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  suche  Anatomie und Biochemie der Zhne

## Christinaa

suche das buch Anatomie und Biochemie der Zhne
wei jemand wie ich an dieses Buch komme?
 find ich in keiner buchhandlung, also Angebote wren super 
 lg

----------

